# Brand New, York County, Early Schroyer Rifle



## mmarkey (Jun 6, 2012)

Here are some pictures of a new rifle that I finished about 2 weeks ago but just got around to taking pics. of.
It's a 42" 50 Cal swamped barrel with fancy single trigger. The stock is very fancy curly maple. I know how much yall like pictures, well here's a bunch. Hope you like em.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice!!! You have a skill a lot of people wished they had. Some day we'll meet up with each other.
Bernie Goldsmith
Field Rep. NMLRA


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2012)

Lord have mercy...


----------



## SASS249 (Jun 6, 2012)

You don't know the half of it Nic.  I got to hold and look at that rifle the other day at the range and it is a real beauty.  It blew me away when Mike told me he had only been building for 5 years or so.  I know a lot of people with more experience that do not do as good a job.
What you can't see from the pictures is how well balanced that rifle is and how good it holds at the shoulder. Plus that lock os well tuned and fast.  It was not until I looked at it again that I realized it did not have a set trigger, that trigger pull is great.  Thank goodness I am left-handed and somewhat immune to pretty right-handed guns.

Great job Mike.


----------



## miles58 (Jun 6, 2012)

Now that is just plain gorgeous!


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 6, 2012)

Mike you are killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I also was able to handle this fine rifle, and if you think the pictures look good you should feel the gun in your hands and snap it to your shoulder.  This is one of the best pointing guns I have ever shouldered.


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 6, 2012)

That's the best of both worlds! A gun and art! Beautiful.


----------



## Redleaf (Jun 7, 2012)

Pretty rifle!


----------



## mmarkey (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks gentlemen, sent this rifle off to Track of the Wolf yesterday for consignment sale. Right now it's an orphan looking for a new home.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2012)

Mike, when I win the lottery, I`m gonna commision you to make me two masterpiece flintlocks. Both will be po-boy mountain rifles with high grade curly maple stocks. One in 32 caliber and the other in 50 caliber. I`m in need of a good squirrel rifle.


----------



## workjkel (Jun 8, 2012)

Amazing looking sticks!  Best wishes to you.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 8, 2012)

That is sick sweet. Excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## mmarkey (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Gents.

Nic, I've been thinking of a .32 for myself. That'd be a fine squirrel rifle. I think I mentioned it to Lorren68 last time we went shooting.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 8, 2012)

very nice ........

but the lock is on the wrong side .......


----------



## White Horse (Jun 8, 2012)

That sure is a beauty of a rifle.

Gentlemen, I heard the other day from a source usually considered reliable that they ain't making .32 caliber muzzleloader barrels any more. That was from an old maker, friend of mine, when a fellow was trying to order a .32. Sounds crazy, but that's what he said.

I love my .32 Jamestown, North Carolina rifle.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2012)

White Horse said:


> That sure is a beauty of a rifle.
> 
> Gentlemen, I heard the other day from a source usually considered reliable that they ain't making .32 caliber muzzleloader barrels any more. That was from an old maker, friend of mine, when a fellow was trying to order a .32. Sounds crazy, but that's what he said.
> 
> I love my .32 Jamestown, North Carolina rifle.





That`s all the more proof that we truly are a dyin` breed. Not many squirrel hunters anymore, and even less that would hunt em with a 32 caliber flintlock. We do what we can to promote interest at our rondyvoos, school programs, and other events, but we are slowly losin` this battle.


----------



## Supercracker (Jun 8, 2012)

White Horse said:


> That sure is a beauty of a rifle.
> 
> Gentlemen, I heard the other day from a source usually considered reliable that they ain't making .32 caliber muzzleloader barrels any more. That was from an old maker, friend of mine, when a fellow was trying to order a .32. Sounds crazy, but that's what he said.
> 
> I love my .32 Jamestown, North Carolina rifle.



Nope, call Rice and order'em up. Apparently, it's green Mountain (who makes a TON of barrels) that is stopping production of ML barrels.


----------



## White Horse (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that Rice still has .32 barrels. Similar to what Nicodemus said, if I won the lottery I'd order a flintlock .32. I won the one I have in a drawing. It's a lot of fun to shoot, and is really economical with powder, taking only 30 grains per shot. It is however a caplock, and like many other flintlock shooters, I have come to prefer flintlocks.


----------



## doofus (Jul 7, 2012)

man that's some punkin....i always did like them virginia style rifles....if i had me one of them i'd feel plumb adequate.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 7, 2012)

What a great looking gun! Outstanding craftsmanship from end to end!


----------



## mmarkey (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks yall, 
If anyone's interested this rifle is currently for sale on Track of the Wolf.
http://www.trackofthewolf.com/Categories/PartDetail.aspx/487/2/AAL-164


----------

